# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  سيد الطيارة ... !

## النزير

*سيد الطيــارة
حدثت هذه النصيبة في العام 1977.... حدثني ود ابضبعة عن اول مرة يركب طيارة قائلا:-
(النعيم ود اعمي رسل لي شيكة" شيكة هي مؤنث شيك.. رسل لي شيكة عشان امشي العمرة...وازوغ هناك اكوس لي شغل.... مشيت بالطيارة...لكن قلبي ماكلني منها... في الميطار..دخلت وقعدت في كرسي جنب زول فنجري لابس بدلة وكرفته.... ومتفلهم خلاس...سلمت عليهو ما ردّ السلام..قلت يمكن معذور واضانو تقيله..قمت عليهو سلمت عليهو في ايدو..يا الله مدّ لي طرف اصابعيهو....قعدت في الكرسي اللصقو...وسعلتو" يا جنا... انت مسافر معانا في الطيارة دي؟"....عاين لي من تحت لي فوق وقال لي" انت مسافر وين يا اخوي؟".... قلت لو "ماشي جدة.... نعمّر وان ربنا قهر الموانع نزوغ هناك" انا منعامني دمي خفيف..وقعدت اضحك....ما ضحك ....وقعد يعاين لي من تحت لي فوق لمن عقدني... مع اني لابس سمح..قميص وبنطلون جنز..وشبط جدييييييد ..والشبط مزررو....
شبطي البني داك..ما بتخبرو؟ المرة جيتنا عند اهلنا ولبستو انت ومشيت بو الجامع، مو سمح عليك الله؟..
اها زولي قعد يطنطن"والله سفر الطيارات دا بقى زي سفر اللواري...اي كرور يسافر بيهو"...قلت لو" يا جنا انت ظانيتك برضك مسافر عمرة ،و ناوي تزوغ متلي جاي"....ما رذّ علي.... مرق لو جريدة وقعد يقرا فيها....لمن دخلنا الطيارة..علي شقاوتو، البنية قعدتني جنبو....عاين لي وعاين للبنية....قعدت جنبو ..قلت نتونس شوية ....قلت لو" بالظبطي ،زي كراسي صيلون ناس الخدر " ما نضم معاي برضو...وقفت علي حيلي وعاينت لي بطن الطيارة...عاينت ليهو وقلت ليهو" الكترااااااابة..يا جنا الطيارة دي اتاريها كبيرة كُبُر شديد خلاس..!!!؟؟؟ حكمة ربنا من تحت تشلق تعاين لها تلقاها صغيرووووووونة" قعد يعاين لي عين كدي ما عجبتني وهز راسو هزة زول مستعجب....المضيفة وقفت وقالت اربطو الحزامات....انا غايتو بعد ملاواة شديدة حتين ربطا حزامي..وكربتو كربّة جد...قلت غايتو ان الطيارة دي اتقدت قبلي انا والكرسي سوا في بطن الواطا..عاينت ليهو لقيتو ما ربط حزامو قلت النبي وصى بسابع جار والزول دا جاري الكرسي بالكرسي...قلت لو" يا جنا اتحزم...الناس ديل قالو اتحزمو"...ما اشتغل بي شغلة..غايتو الزويل داك شايفنى قرادة في اضان فيل......اها يا مومن يا مصدق ما اطوّل عليك..الطيارة قاااااامت...ونحن في حزيمتنا ديك.. عاينت لي زولي الجنبي وقلت لو " يا جنا....ناس الطيارة ديل غداهم ما بقى؟؟؟؟؟".....برضو مااشتغل بي شغلة.... جا مارق من قدوم الطيارة زول لابس كحلي ولابس لو برنيطة.... ومرا بي عندنا وسلم عليهو سلام معرفة...انا وقفت وسلمت عليهو برضو....بعد فات لفيت رقبتي علي زولي وقلت لو" يا جنا، الزول دا........ سيد الطيارة؟ بيبقالك؟.".... عاين لي شديييييد....
شوف عيني شنبو يرجف من الزعل.....
قال لي" سيد الطيارة؟.... لا دا سيد اللبن


*

----------

